# 7 Days of Sweet Deals At Midway USA



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

For the next 7 days until midnight on August 22, 2010, I would like to offer you and your closest friends some of the best deals ever offered at MidwayUSA. These are the kind of deep discounts I have been asking for all year from our Promotions team. Finally, earlier this morning they agreed to allow Marketing to have some really sweet deals that I have listed below. Please keep in mind that they are only going to allow them to run for 7 days and will *ends at 11:59 PM CT August 22, 2010.* 



1)Place regularly priced in-stock products in your shopping cart and receive:
$15 off a Purchas of $100 or more - *Use Promotion Code 223810*
$30 off a Purchas of $200 or more - *Use Promotion Code 308810*
$60 off a Purchas of $400 or more - *Use Promotion Code 338810*
$100 off a Purchas of $650 or more - *Use Promotion Code 50810*

2)Enter the promotion code in the box entitled "Promotion Code" on the shopping cart page.

3)You will see the discount on the Confirmation page before placing your order.



Remember, this promotion code is valid for orders placed on MidwayUSA.com.

*Limited to one per Customer and one promotion code per retail order.*

*Offer cannot be combined with Birthday, Special or Dealer Pricing.*

Offer not valid on MidwayUSA Gift Certificates, Nightforce, Sale and Clearance products.

Offer valid on regularly priced products only.

Hurry, offer *ends at 11:59 PM CT August 22, 2010*


----------

